# ABN tax obligations - before leaving Oz



## Decorum (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, 
i'm new to this forum and I was wondering if anyone here could give me some tax advice.

I arrived in Melbourne last may and started working on building sites in June using an abn number because this was the only way i could get the job.

I worked for there six months and now i am doing my specified work required for the second year visa.

I'm off to Asia in April when I finish here and had planned to pay my tax when I come back in august.

My question is will I be ok to leave the country without having filed a tax return because if I have to pay tax before I leave that pretty much means I can forget about Asia.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think so, if you owe tax you must pay it or end up in trouble if you want to return! 

But I'll move this to the tax forum for a more expert opinion!


----------

